# New JBL Crystalprofi e1901 constantly expelling air



## sciencefiction (24 Oct 2016)

I bought the filter 3 days ago.

I can't make it stop expelling air since I turned it on last Friday. I've checked the intake and the plastic tube connection is underwater. Part of the outlet is above the water but it shouldn't be sucking air from there.

So what's wrong with this overhyped filter, apart from being a pain already?

What could be causing it to suck in air?

When I was tilting it to try to get the air out, it did release a drop of water from one of side clamps. Maybe its not making a proper seal?

Also, there is one bubble of air in the intake hose just where it meets the plastic intake. It won't go away. It doesn't move down, it just stays there. So obviously this filter can't prime itself...


----------



## DavidW (24 Oct 2016)

I've had a JBL e1501 filter running for over 2 years and have never had an issue with it, some have had issues - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/jbl-filter-burping-bubbles.42942/ but these seem to be down to the filter not being sealed properly and after taking it the top off media baskets out and putting it all back together the issues stopped.

If it's expelling air the air must be getting into it somewhere as mention in the above thread link, try taking the top off and the baskets out, put the baskets back in and make sure they are fitted properly, then fill the bottom with water till it fill up to the top filter foam, then fit the top back on and push down. It should seat tightly and evenly so the 4 clamps can be pushed down without too much force if, if force is required or if it doesn't look even then something is slightly fouling the top (probably the basket) so take the top off and try pushing the baskets back down and check there's nothing on the main seal. connect the pipes up open the valves and pump the primer switch on and continue to pump the primer to help expel any trapped air.


----------



## sciencefiction (24 Oct 2016)

Thanks David. I just gave it a big shook. Its been quiet for the last few minutes. If I hear it still expelling air tomorrow evening, I'll take it apart and reseat.


----------



## parotet (25 Oct 2016)

My e401 and e901 need a few shakes after cleaning them before they are free of bubbles. Even though they will be releasing small bubbles every few minutes before running smoothly. You can also push the priming button but I you prefer.

Jordi


----------



## sciencefiction (25 Oct 2016)

Thanks Jordi. I havent heard it expelling air since the 'The Great Shake' last night. Hopefully that will sort it out


----------



## ian_m (25 Oct 2016)

With my e1501 after opening and resealing I pour tank water into the inlet/outlet pipes, on the top, and find I don't need to prime it to expel air, the air being pumped out as soon as it is started.

Couple of issues I have bumped into are:
- Crushed snail as well as plant matter on the pump head seal leading to slight leaking.
- Not seating the internal baskets correctly, meaning the pump head doesn't sit correctly on the filter container. You can force the lid closed with the clips, but it then leaks slightly. So make sure the baskets are locked together correctly before placing the pump head on.


----------



## sciencefiction (25 Oct 2016)

So the filter was still gurgling this evening, although not as bad as yesterday before I shook it well.

I opened it up and the baskets inside are sort of floating because the water level is obviously higher than the baskets....
Is that normal? My other filters don't have "floating" baskets.....

This is the e1901 tall version with extra basket row and the only way to prevent them from floating is to close the filter. The filter is quite tall....There is no resistance whatsoever closing it....The filter head fully closes down and the clamps also tighten up easily as if I am missing a filter basket, lol...though I am sure I am not...

Now lets hope that just opening and closing the filter works....

Next time, if that doesn't work, I can drain the water and get the baskets to sit tight, then close the filter half empty from the water and prime it that way..Strange filter design...Not so pleased with it  so far though it blows good amount of water out if nothing else...


----------



## sciencefiction (25 Oct 2016)

ian_m said:


> With my e1501 after opening and resealing I pour tank water into the inlet/outlet pipes



Just to mention that I did that initially when I set it up last Friday because it would not otherwise start pumping water into the hoses no matter how madly I pushed the prime button.......The problem could also be related to two other issues. The outlet of my other external is blowing near the inlet of this filter so some air maybe getting into the intake somehow. Also the filter is tall, meaning not much distance between the head of the filter and the water level because the round Rubbermaid pond its filtering is not on a stand obviously... Although my other "brand-less" filters have no such issues..
And a possible problem is because the spraybar is vertical going down to the bottom and one of the spraybar connections is outside the water level. Is it possible air to be going through the intake?... Also, it does say in the instructions that the spraybar should be outside the water...but I always ignored that rule..

Now I wish I got myself another APS for one third of the price instead of this thing. It does come with a 4 year guarantee though...


----------



## ian_m (26 Oct 2016)

Is your filter at least 20cm below the tank surface ?, preferably under the tank. The JBL series have a minimum height of 20cm and maximum of 180cm.

Quite a few people suffer air being sucked in their inlet pipes, when there pipes are not sealed properly.


----------



## KipperSarnie (26 Oct 2016)

Try squeezing the return pipe for a minute os so to see if you can force the air into the pipe, like bleeding car brakes, you can compress air but not a liquid.
I had the same problem air in the pump was very noisy, having checked all the connections it was the only way I managed to remove it.


----------



## sciencefiction (26 Oct 2016)

ian_m said:


> Is your filter at least 20cm below the tank surface ?,



Just measured it. The filter is 18cm below the water level. I can fill up the tank a bit more I guess.



ian_m said:


> Quite a few people suffer air being sucked in their inlet pipes



That's the first thing I checked out. The inlet has only one connection and its well underwater. The tank is still gurgling. Its not very often and not much but it is.



KipperSarnie said:


> Try squeezing the return pipe for a minute os so to see if you can force the air into the pipe



I'll try that, it won't hurt.


----------



## ian_m (26 Oct 2016)

sciencefiction said:


> Just measured it. The filter is 18cm below the water level. I can fill up the tank a bit more I guess.


That would be it then, without greater than 20cm head, the filter will have difficulty pumping and expelling air.

Below is the picture from the e1901 manual.


----------



## sciencefiction (26 Oct 2016)

ian_m said:


> preferably under the tank



 I can try squeezing it under the tank I guess...Don't know if it'll fit though  The water level is 58cm right now. The filter is 40cm tall. I can fill up the tank a bit more as I haven't utilized all of it yet.


----------



## sciencefiction (26 Oct 2016)

ian_m said:


> That would be it then, without greater than 20cm head, the filter will have difficulty pumping and expelling air.



Well, that's a pity....I suppose the pump is not powerful enough...


----------



## dw1305 (26 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





sciencefiction said:


> Just measured it. The filter is 18cm below the water level. I can fill up the tank a bit more I guess.





sciencefiction said:


> Well, that's a pity....I suppose the pump is not powerful enough...


I often get cavitation on the filters (because they are sat by the tanks, rather then under them in a cabinet). The problem is that the impeller can remove water more quickly than the inlet can supply it. 

I don't know what filter media you have in your filter, but if you take out some of the media it might improve things.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sciencefiction (26 Oct 2016)

The filter media is the original that came with it which is some ceramic balls at the bottom tray and then sponges on the other 3.
When I pressed the primer button today the filter barely expelled any air. It was full of air the other day when I was doing that. Maybe it just needs to run a bit. It will be a nightmare after cleanings though...


----------



## sciencefiction (26 Oct 2016)

Naahh, the gurgling was still there. Then I thought I'd try taking the spraybar above the water surface. That seems to tremendously help...As I mentioned before, the spraybar is vertical so the output of the water is actually almost as low as the bottom of the filter itself...
I put it back just now but if the filter keeps expelling air for good, I may have to reconsider. It's annoying though because I want it vertical.
The other option is to try taking some media out but I don't really want to.


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Oct 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> Try squeezing the return pipe for a minute os so



I took out the spraybar today above the water for a good while. The hoses were soft and easy to squeeze previously, meaning there was air there. The hoses of my other filters are like a rock from the water pressure. After the filter ran with the spraybar outside for a while, the hoses got tick and tough to press. I am guessing that if I keep the spraybar horizontal it may solve the problem. I put it back vertical for now, hoping that after I got all air expelled, the filter may run fine either way...It's been running a few hours now without gurgling. If that doesn't solve it for good, I'll have to put the outlet at the surface I guess, the only way...


----------



## sciencefiction (28 Oct 2016)

No air expelling since I ran the filter with the spraybar above the water for a while....It seems that may have resolved the problem for now.


----------



## Paul L (29 Oct 2016)

When priming any canister filter I always keep the spray bar above the water surface, switch it on, and when it's running OK I top the tank up to full. Any air in the canister or pipes is more easily purged this way. Could be of help if you have the same problem again. . . . 

Paul


----------



## Rahms (29 Oct 2016)

The vertical spray bar means the air builds up at the highest point, until eventually it gets pushed through as one, which is the gurgling. The air turning up in the first place is still your issue! Possibly the top joint on the spray bar which is out of the water.

Failing that, air being drawn in via the intake leg (potentially at a connection as well).

Always love a good filter mystery


----------

